# 66 Tri-pwr Question



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

I have a 66 Tri-pwr, 4 speed, 389 bored to 30 over, running Ram Air exhaust. Right now I'm only running off Middle carb.
Should It pull through 5000rpm's without stumble just off middle carb. Just want to make sure middle is adjusted correctly
before hooking up other two carbs.
Thanks for any information


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yes.


Thanks geetee


----------

